# Knife Training???



## TigerStripe (Apr 30, 2004)

Any recommendations on where to get some good knife training videos or classes?  For that matter, any recommendations on a good fixed blade knife.  I've been thinking of getting the SOG Desert Dagger.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MJS (Apr 30, 2004)

TigerStripe said:
			
		

> Any recommendations on where to get some good knife training videos or classes?  For that matter, any recommendations on a good fixed blade knife.  I've been thinking of getting the SOG Desert Dagger.  Any help would be appreciated.



Karl Tanswell (sp) has a very good tape out.  Also, Jerry Wetzel www.centerlinegym.com has a good one also.  They definately open your eyes to what a knife attack is going to be like and it dismisses much of the stuff that you see being taught today.

As for the knife....sorry, cant help you out there.

Mike


----------



## TigerStripe (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks, I appreciate the help I'll definately check it.  Quick question MJS, I haven't contacted them or anything but the site doesn't really have any info on their edge weapons instruction, any hints?  Oh, real quick have you heard of all weather knife fighting before or what's it about?


----------



## crouton (Apr 30, 2004)

check out david james of vee arnis jitsu, he has a great knife tape series and was rated as one of the 11 best knife instructors by tactical knives magazine.  there is a short clip on the website of one of the knife videos that you can check out too.


----------



## TigerStripe (May 1, 2004)

Crouton

Thanks for the help, I check'em out.  I appreciate it.


----------



## MJS (May 1, 2004)

TigerStripe said:
			
		

> Thanks, I appreciate the help I'll definately check it.  Quick question MJS, I haven't contacted them or anything but the site doesn't really have any info on their edge weapons instruction, any hints?



You're welcome.  Glad that I could help.  I looked at the site again.  I'm assuming you're talking about centerline?  I can only guess that the knife work is done is done in the JKD class.  As for the tape.  Its definately the best one that I've seen so far.  He has his students working with a knife that has paint applied to the ends, so that you'll be able to see the cuts.  He demos. your 'typical' knife attack/defense, and then shows what its really going to be like.  Needless to say, EVERY time the 'typical' defense is shown, the defender got cut.  As I said before, it really opens your eyes.



> Oh, real quick have you heard of all weather knife fighting before or what's it about?



I have no idea what you're talking about here? Sorry.

Mike


----------



## TigerStripe (May 1, 2004)

MJS

Again thanks for all the help, and yep centerline was what I was looking.  No problem on the All Weather Knife fighting.  I heard a little bit about it but heard that it's hard to get into.  
Thanks again for the help, I appreciate it.


----------



## MJS (May 2, 2004)

TigerStripe said:
			
		

> MJS
> 
> Again thanks for all the help, and yep centerline was what I was looking.  No problem on the All Weather Knife fighting.  I heard a little bit about it but heard that it's hard to get into.
> Thanks again for the help, I appreciate it.



Anytime! Glad I could help! :asian: 

Mike


----------



## TigerStripe (May 14, 2004)

Just recieved the video I've mentioned before, on All Weather Knife Fighting, and it pretty darn good.  It addresses alot of questions ranging from blade choice, anatomy, and ofcourse knife fighting.  I give it two thumbs up, very informative, and a great piece of kit/gear if I do say so myself.  Everybody should check it out.  Try www.teachingsofthemasters.com that's where I purchased it at.  Enjoy....


----------



## Kenpodoc (May 16, 2004)

TigerStripe said:
			
		

> Any recommendations on where to get some good knife training videos or classes?  For that matter, any recommendations on a good fixed blade knife.  I've been thinking of getting the SOG Desert Dagger.  Any help would be appreciated.


Check out Vladamir Vasiliev's Knife videos or Systema seminars.  It looks fake at first but on the recieving end, turns out to be the real deal.

Jeff


----------



## TigerStripe (May 16, 2004)

Kenpodoc


Appreciate the tip,  I'll have to check it out.  Likewise, and if want to you can check out the video I mentioned,  it might be good to have another persons take on it.  Again thanks for the help and advice.


----------



## Trent (Jun 4, 2004)

As a beginner, the best knife tape I can recommend is contained within the site listed at www.kuntaosilat.com entitled "Heartless Monkey Knife."  The production value is amateur, but over two hours of knife related info defining targets, opening for a folder, mental attitude, legal ramifications, etc. is invaluable.

Yeah, I'm biased, but this opinion is mirrored by other experienced knife practitioners in blade related arts.


----------

